# Counting down to 12,000 members!



## Rocky (Aug 31, 2012)

I am sure that I am not the first to notice that we are within 50 members of the next plateau, 12,000! That is testiment to the effectiveness of this forum and the great job done by our Administrator, Moderators and members! Congratulations to all of us!


----------



## Duster (Aug 31, 2012)

Where exactly does one see how many members we have?


----------



## Julie (Aug 31, 2012)

Duster said:


> Where exactly does one see how many members we have?



On the main page of the forum at the bottom, it shows how many active members, who is online and below that how many posts and members, below that it shows who the newest member


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 31, 2012)

It looks like this:


What's Going On?

 Currently Active Users: 233 (29 members and 204 guests) Most users ever online was 688, 04-24-2012 at 03:25 PM.
*Brew and Wine Supply*, analog_kidd, *Boatboy24*, *Boyd*, Deezil, dralarms, *gonzo46307*, halfping, *joeswine*, jrd5173, Julie, kanio, missyh, Munchman, *OldCanalBrewing*, oldwhiskers, OldYamaha, racerdoc, rickbw, *roblloyd*, *rodo*, *Sammyk*, southlake333, Svehn, thesnow, tnterryt, ttalsma, winemaker_3352, Winofarmer



 Wine Making & Grape Growing Forum Statistics Threads: 30,042, Posts: 356,243, Members: 11,952 
Welcome to our newest member, Stirs


----------

